# New GoDaddy Code For $1 .com



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

GoDaddy just released their next code for a $1 .com. The new code is:

TUBE

I just used it and it works fine. Nothing added to the cart. My total was actually $1.87 so it might not have been $1 to start. I was in a good mood so I rounded up and gave the 13 cents to their Haiti donation thing.

Same rules as before: no PayPal, credit card only. New regs only, no renewals, don't know about transfers. Check your cart for add-ons.

Use it soon, they don't last long.

You're welcome,

Dennis


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

Dennis Graves said:


> GoDaddy just released their next code for a $1 .com. The new code is:
> 
> TUBE
> 
> ...


Worked for me as well...


----------



## History Clothing (Aug 13, 2011)

I had a .com in mind I've been wanting, and this was a good enough push to do it. Not that they're expensive in the first place really... regardless, thank you for the code.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey thanks for the code


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the code. Just paid $1.87 as well but the domain cost is actually $1.69 instead of a $1.00. Still good though, my customer will be happy.


----------

